# Corsair H105 -> i5 6600K@4,2GHz schnelle Tem.-Schwankungen



## 40the8 (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem nun geklärt ist, wie ich meine CPU übertakte (danke dafür), habe ich nun eine merkwürdigkeit festgestellt.
Die IDLE-Temp. meiner CPU beträgt ca. 32C°.
Sobald ich Last ansetze (ich benutze hier zum Test Prime95, oberste Auswahl) geht die Temp. nahezu sofort auf ca. 60°C, bis sie bei unter 65°C verbleibt.
Ebenso schnell springt sie wieder auf ca. 32°C, sobald die Last endet.
Ich weiß von meiner GTX780, die mit einem Corsair H75 gekühlt wird, dass die Temp.-Kurve wesentlich flacher verlaufen sollte.
(Wasser als Medium braucht länger um eine Temperatur zu erreichen etc.)

Meine Frage: Ist das ein Auslesefehler oder läuft hier irgendetwas falsch? Der direkte Sprung gibt mir zu denken.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Juni 2017)

Die Temp ist absolut ok, gefährlich bzw. Gedanken würde ich mir ab 80grad aufwärts machen, ab rund 100grad wirds dunkel.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. Juni 2017)

Die schnellen Schwankungen sind auch normal, zudem nennst du offenbar nur einen Wert, es gibt aber 4 (weil 4 Kerne). Da wirst du Unterschiede feststellen, die ggf nicht ganz so krass sind, dennoch ist alles normal. Weitermachen!


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

Die CPU erreicht eine bestimmte Temperatur unter Last und auch in Idle.

Diese bezieht sich immer als Delta zur Wassertemperatur, bedeutet... wenn du Prime95 eine weile laufen lässt wird sich bezogen auf die Wassertemperatur die Temperatur der CPU weiter ansteigen.
Nimmst du dann die Last weg wirst du zunächst auch eine höhere Idle Temperatur haben bis sich das Wasser wieder etwas abkühlt. Aus diesem Grund versucht man auch normal die Lüfter nicht nach der CPU zu regeln, sondern nach der Wassertemperatur, da die CPU hierzu viel zu große Temperaturschwankungen hat und die Lüfter hierbei ständig auf und ab regeln würden. Ohne Lüftersteuerung die sich auf die Wassertemperatur bezieht solltest du daher ggf. vielleicht ein festen Wert der Lüfterdrehzahlen nehmen womit du mit den Temperaturen zufrieden bist. Lass zum Beispiel die Lüfter ständig mit 700-800 U/min laufen und schaue was für Temperaturen du damit erreichst. Sind die Lüfter von der Lautstärke ok kannst du es dann dabei belassen. Ansonsten kannst du auch niedrigere Drehzahlen versuchen, aber immer dabei die CPU Temperatur mit bedenken, da sich mit steigender Wassertemperatur auch die CPU Temperatur ansteigen wird.

Du kannst auch eine Mindestdrehzahl von 500  U/min bestimmen die sich dann noch etwas auf die CPU Temperatur bezieht.
In diesem Sinn musst du für dich die beste Drehzahlregelung der Lüfter finden womit du mit Drehzahl und Temperaturen am ende zufrieden bist.

Das kannst du zwar alles mit Prime95 machen, aber die Temperaturen die du damit erreichst sind nicht realistisch.
Besser sind Tests während eines Spiels.


----------

